# no antibiotics now



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Went to 3 pharmacies to buy antibiotics and told now we need prescription. Boo


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Went to 3 pharmacies to buy antibiotics and told now we need prescription. Boo


Well I'm sort of not surprised as how do you know which of the hundreds of different antibiotics do you know to buy.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> Well I'm sort of not surprised as how do you know which of the hundreds of different antibiotics do you know to buy.


Many do. I'm sure its all about the money Dr are losing. Push to the FdA I'm told.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lefties many of the poor can't afford to see a doctor, I'll bet if you send the wife they'll sell it, small mom and pop pharmacies probably still sell it or they'd go bankrupt.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Specially kids antibiotics. 
Had a hard time getting Bactrim through the big drug stores.
I always forget to carry our pediatricians rx with me.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I had a really bad sinus infection last week and needed some Antibiotics and the wife had no problem getting it at a small local Mom and Pop Pharmacy in Vito Cruz. I tried to refill it a few days later and they would not sell to me but the wife went back in and again they filled it for her.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I had a really bad sinus infection last week and needed some Antibiotics and the wife had no problem getting it at a small local Mom and Pop Pharmacy in Vito Cruz. I tried to refill it a few days later and they would not sell to me but the wife went back in and again they filled it for her.


I bought last week but couldn't yesterday. Wife also


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I had a really bad sinus infection last week and needed some Antibiotics and the wife had no problem getting it at a small local Mom and Pop Pharmacy in Vito Cruz. I tried to refill it a few days later and they would not sell to me but the wife went back in and again they filled it for her.


By the way CC I priced 2 batons today per ur post. They quoted 850 and another quoted 500 so I ***** to 250


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mom and Pop Pharmacies*



Cebu Citizen said:


> I had a really bad sinus infection last week and needed some Antibiotics and the wife had no problem getting it at a small local Mom and Pop Pharmacy in Vito Cruz. I tried to refill it a few days later and they would not sell to me but the wife went back in and again they filled it for her.


If a Westerner wants to purchase something simple, here's an example I needed some wart remover liquid, it's sold over the counter in the states, they wouldn't sell it to me they told me to see a specialist skin doctor, how helpful they are, so basically they want me to see a doctor and pay the fee. Another time I had ring worm, well they need a doctors prescription at Mercury drug, if I go into a Mercury drug no matter what kind of item they'll want a doctors prescription, I mentioned that this was silly to the lady at the counter and she agree'd, she also said many of there items such as the items I had mentioned don't require a doctors prescription but behind the Mercury drug counter they're asking for one.

Bottom line is no matter what we say to the Philippine citizen were full of money and are expected to see a doctor so either we have to get a prescription (500 peso fee) or get someone else to purchase it for us.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I had a really bad sinus infection last week and needed some Antibiotics and the wife had no problem getting it at a small local Mom and Pop Pharmacy in Vito Cruz. I tried to refill it a few days later and they would not sell to me but the wife went back in and again they filled it for her.


By the way CC I priced 2 batons today per ur post. They quoted 850 and another quoted 500 so I ***** to 250.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Extendable Steel Baton*



lefties43332 said:


> By the way CC I priced 2 batons today per ur post. They quoted 850 and another quoted 500 so I ***** to 250.


Vendor tries to sell me for triple the price but he comes down to an affordable price of 180 peso's for the Steel Baton. 

Select Chinese stores usually situated in market area's sell the hand towels (6 peso's each), underwear, tools, led light bulbs, misc products, to many to list, like this baton and knives and the stuff is really cheap, don't let these vendors fool ya. These same spots sell the portable gas stoves, rice cookers, Standard brand and others for the best prices.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Vendor tries to sell me for triple the price but he comes down to an affordable price of 180 peso's for the Steel Baton.
> 
> Select Chinese stores usually situated in market area's sell the hand towels (6 peso's each), underwear, tools, led light bulbs, misc products, to many to list, like this baton and knives and the stuff is really cheap, don't let these vendors fool ya. These same spots sell the portable gas stoves, rice cookers, Standard brand and others for the best prices.


I buy many items from ataw Chinese stores. I didn't buy the baton. ***** to 250 and left


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I was recently told I needed a prescription, and I asked why - since we never needed one before. she said they always asked for a prescription (she and I both know that is a lie)... and then she said something about buying 1. I said 'no, I asked for 21' I know that once you start antibiotics you take for a full week.... and she sold me 21.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Seems as if they are somewhat selective of which they require a prescription. Some of my Wife's Heart Meds are available without and some she has to have a prescription, also seems to vary at different stores within the same chain. Then it seems she can go to the local Mom&Pop and get anything. Baffling?

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Doctor's applying pressure*



Tukaram said:


> I was recently told I needed a prescription, and I asked why - since we never needed one before. she said they always asked for a prescription (she and I both know that is a lie)... and then she said something about buying 1. I said 'no, I asked for 21' I know that once you start antibiotics you take for a full week.... and she sold me 21.


There's some sort of benefit in telling someone with money that they need to get a prescription the Doctors probably worked out some sort of commission with these pharmacy stands.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> There's some sort of benefit in telling someone with money that they need to get a prescription the Doctors probably worked out some sort of commission with these pharmacy stands.


Knowing a few doctors, including in PH, doctors frown on anti biotics being sold over the counter, due to development of resistance

I know one doctor who went on to describe how they have to give an extremely high dosage for a patient as the patient had developed severe resistance

So ... it's not about mafia ops .. 

And how does the pharmacy know which doctor you will go to ? and what gives you will go to the same pharmacy ?? 

Also, knowing Philippines, A few Pharmacists, when stuck, will tell you to go to a doctor for prescription, for prescription drugs, instead of telling you that they forgot what's the OTC dose allowed et al ..


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I am glad I can get antibiotics OTC but they really should require a prescription. So many people here don't take it properly. But then again many in the US do the same. The prescription won't make them take the full course.

Here they let you buy part of a prescription at a time... prescribe 30 pills and they will sell you 5 or 10 and make a notation on the scrip that some was already given out... crazy place


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> By the way CC I priced 2 batons today per ur post. They quoted 850 and another quoted 500 so I ***** to 250




I have been offered these batons for as much as 750 in the past but I found several locations at the local mall in Harrison Plaza, (Vito Cruz), they have them here everyday for a flat 200php and will easily go down to 150php...

Glad you found one for 250php...a fair price for some added security. I have even had my baton when I go to the Mall of Asia or to an Amusement Park called Star City and the guards have actually patted me down and found my Police Baton in my packet and have never said a word and just let me go on through.


----------

